# &   ,    ?

## wwa

- ! ( -   !)
    ,     !
,    !!!

----------


## aneisha

Lada Revolution?

----------


## laithemmer

?))))
   ,      ))))

----------


## wwa

> Lada Revolution?

  !
http://steer.ru/archives/2008/10/02/007038.php

----------


## nickeler

!     ...

----------


## aneisha

> !

  .  .      ....

----------


## Ihor

> !     ...

   
 !:)     http://world-vaz.net.ru/news/2008-03-07-398

----------

, .

----------


## wwa

> , .

   ?

----------


## Ihor

> ?

          ""  :)

----------


## nickeler

*Ihor*,  -, !!!       쳺?  ,   ,   ...     ,    ,     ...   -  ...   ...  http://www.fishki.net/comment.php?id=41908

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,  -, !!!       쳺?  ,   ,   ...     ,    ,     ...   -  ...   ...  http://www.fishki.net/comment.php?id=41908

    ,      
          ,                ,

----------


## nickeler

*Ihor*, ,    Ͳ  ,   -  .    , 60-70 , , ,    .

----------

